
Show HN: TestMace – IDE to Work with API - dima11221122
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/testmace
======
dima11221122
Today I’m glad to introduce our new powerful crossplatform tool for working
with API and creating automated API tests without coding. There is more than a
year of hard work behind me and my team. Now TestMace is a live tool that is
used by thousands of developers and testers all over the world.

We started developing a brand new tool because we weren’t satisfied with our
experience of working with other existing API tools. We saw a lot of possible
improvements then and see now.

We can do all things that your regular API tool can do and even more. Here’s a
list of some of our features:

\- Creating and testing complex scenarios quickly. ️

\- Creating tests without actual programming.

\- Powerful autocomplete feature and highlighting of current variables values,
functions etc.

\- A well-organized project structure and human-readable file format, which
allow to store your project in the version control system repo and review
tests and scenarios.

\- Advanced JS support in the built-in code editor, including the autocomplete
feature and static analyzer.

\- Team collaboration tools. Using the Share button, you can immediately get
any part of the project in the form of an url and, for instance, attach it to
a task in the tracker. This is how you send a request with all necessary
parameters and data (that means no more typing text from screenshots).

You can find more differences between TestMace and other tools here:
[https://testmace.com/why-testmace/](https://testmace.com/why-testmace/)

Please give it a chance! We’re looking forward to your feedback

️️️Today we have a special offer for our PH users! It’s actually a LTD that
gives you a lifetime professional license for 5 users!

You can check out TestMace’s roadmap here:
[https://testmace.com/roadmap/](https://testmace.com/roadmap/)

